# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Dubbele anticonceptie wegens depressie?

## safkaatje

Hallo,
Sinds januari heb ik de implanon. Ik was voor de tweede maal mijn gynefix spiraal spontaan verloren dus dat risico wilde ik niet nogmaals.
Ik had ook ernstige bloedingen daarvoor ineens. En last. Misschien is gynacoloog bezoek zowieso mijn volgende stap.
Ik heb problemen met depressieve gevoelens rond wintertijd. Pilgebruik leek negatief te werken. Daarom heb ik eerder de implanon laten zetten. Toen had ik veel bloedverlies en nare andere verschijnselen (ben vergeten welke) ik heb er toen nóg een implanon bij gekregen. Volgens mij naar tevredenheid, maar zoals zo vaak als iets goed gaat kan je niet goed ophalen waarom precies.
Maar nu is het bal! Enorme rugpijn. Bruinverlies dagelijks. En het allerergste depressieve gevoelens.
De implanon er meteen uit laten halen vind ik drastisch (ding kost ook niet niets en je blijft wisselen met hormomen). *Mijn idee: lichte pil ernaast 
gebruiken*. Graag jullie ideen hierover (ben inmiddels aan de sint jan s kruid en vrij dus met condoom :-()

----------

